# Transom Mount Transducer Installation



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I found these installation instructions online for a transom mount transducer. The instructions are for an Airmar P48W or TM150M but the diagrams & troubleshooting tips are about as good as I have seen anywhere. Hope someone finds these useful.

http://www.airmar.com/uploads/InstallGuide/17-499-02.pdf


----------



## catchmeafeesh (Apr 22, 2014)

Meerkat said:


> I found these installation instructions online for a transom mount transducer. The instructions are for an Airmar P48W or TM150M but the diagrams & troubleshooting tips are about as good as I have seen anywhere. Hope someone finds these useful.
> 
> http://www.airmar.com/uploads/InstallGuide/17-499-02.pdf


So do you actually run an airmar transducer on your lowrance unit or do you run the lowrance transducer. If so why did you get an airmar transduce instead of the stock lowarnce transducer?, Thanks.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I bought the airmar TM150. Have not installed it yet. My stock Lowrance transducer gives me good results but I have seen better screen shots with the airmar & decided to try it. Not cheap but worth it if it works. If it does not give me any improvement I will sell it but I figured it was worth trying.


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

follow the instructions, you cannot mess up. I just put one on my Lund, it has a garmin 70s echomap and seems to be ok. The garmin mounting ears on the transducer got broke somehow in the barn where I keep it. I just hope it works good. Did not know much about them when I bought mine. Good luck


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

follow the instructions, you cannot mess up. I just put one on my Lund, it has a garmin 70s echomap and seems to be ok. The garmin mounting ears on the transducer got broke somehow in the barn where I keep it. I just hope it works good. Did not know much about them when I bought mine. Good luck


----------

